# My sons first coyote!



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Thought I'd post this picture. It is of my 10, now 11 year old son and his first coyote. He shot it in the Badlands this past fall during the ND Deer season. It was called up to about 40 yards.

Boy was I a proud Dad!


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Nice pic! I sure miss hunting in nice temps!


----------



## mireault88 (Mar 10, 2003)

hey,
That sure is a nice coyote. I am 14 and i have never shot at coyote yet. I am hoping to get into it more. what size gun does your son use? i recently got a 22-250 for christmas. Good luck and tell your son nice shooting! :sniper:


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

He is shooting a Marlin Youth Model 22 rimfire with a 4X scope. He can consistantly hit targets out to around 50 yards with that rifle!


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

what do u reccomend for a coyote if u are 14
whose land did u shoot this off of?
whas it running?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Nice pic. TRAPPER62!! Good to see him getting a taste of it young!!
He's probably pretty good with the 22!!!Especially out foxing a fox!!
:sniper: Get'm all.....

Mav...


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

browningboy - there are as many different calibers as there are opinions/preferences. Personnally I would say a 223 or 22-250, neither have any recoil, my son in the picture has even shot the 223.

That coyote was taken on public land- National Grasslands and it was standing still. With the small caliber he was shooting, a running shot would just result in a cripple. In this situation there was no option but a standing shot!


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

i no a guy who shot a 35 puonder
i am gonna do some coyote huntin on his land 
i am not that smart about coyotes hunting

is there a lottery?


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

DO SOME RESEARCH OF YOUR OWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LIKE EVERYONE ELSE HAD TO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Way to put it Face!!!This guy cant stop asking Q's. Iv told him it is gettin really old FAST>


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

GB3; 
Tell me about it! I enjoy reading all the new posts everyone suybmits but come on BB give your keybord a break!!!! At least a week!!!!


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

i am new o ND
wher do i do research?
jeeze, u north dakotans get mad easily


----------



## rok88 (Jul 1, 2003)

hey he's just trying to learn about hunting give him a break, we all have questions, i know people that have been hunting for 50 years and still ahev questions. so since we are on coyote hunting questions, I have never been coyote hunting (i mostly hunt birds an deer) what do most people do with they're coyotes. i know some people that just throw them out and i personally think thats morally wrong.


----------



## lil_lee_hunter (Nov 28, 2003)

yea face man give him a break!!!! i mean sure i went out and learned all my info on my own but its ok to ask questions!!!!!! thats what were here for man!!!!! hey >browningboy< ask all u want!!!!!!! :sniper:


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

hey good for your son. it is a nice coyote.

i use a 223 on coyote but it all depends on how you want to hunt them any gun will work. some wil put big holes, others little, some none.

browningboy ask all u want it is the best way to find out things. if i can help i will try. i have shot a couple coyotes and know someways to hunt them but i no expert. :sniper:

dont give the kid a hard time face would u like it if u asked a question and people put u down for it. he isn't hurting anyone he just is tring to become a better hunter


----------



## lil_lee_hunter_7mm (Jan 21, 2004)

right on varmiterkid!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I think the minimum age to post on here needs to be raised! :rollin:


----------



## lil_lee_hunter_7mm (Jan 21, 2004)

dude y do u think we shouldnt post??? halve of us now just as much as yall!!! a buntch of u guys jumped on me for cussin and told me that i need to respect yall!!!! and i do now and now yall dont respect us!!!! me or varminter kid!!!


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

hey man come on were just sticking up for ourselfs. you might know some more stuff and thats great mayb someone will teach me somthing but to put me or someone else down cus were young is not right. i have just as much right as a person and a hunter to post whatever i please.

why r u saying they should raise the age do u really think because i am 15 and u are however old u r means ur better them me or lil_lee_hunter_7mm or who ever else is over 13.???????

dude i am not tring to raise a fuss i am just saying as a fellow hunter don't stariotype me because i am younger. i might be able to give u some help and i hope u can give me some. when i hunt with whoever i am they don't look down upon me because i am younger, yet try to teach me more. i may be young but i am not dumb. and i have just as much right to post somthing as u doo buddy.

:sniper:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

That's a great 'yote! The picture, as usual is worth 1000 words, and details the excitement and fulfillment in your son's heart. I am sure your smile was 10 times as wide!

And keep it up! The less of those puppies walking around, the better pheasant hunting will be next year.

Kudos to you and your boy. Job well done!

---EDIT---
As for this elitist crap...knock it off! Let me say, that I am 25, and never EVER hunted before last year. It has been an incredible baptism by fire for me, and without the advice of seasoned and veteran hunters, in person, in articles, on the web or through email, I wouldn't know half as much as I know now, and I would have REALLY been clueless. I am thankful for all of the older, wiser hunters I have been out in the field with and spoken with through this medium and others during the past 16 months and for their helpful hints.

Whether a person is 12, or 25, or 85, pay them some courtesy and steer them in the right direction...no one is hurt from your advice...in fact, the more we teach others (READ: YOUNG HUNTERS), the more ammo we have against antis and ignorance the better, and the more we all will benefit from the next generation of outdoors enthusiasts.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Very nice! Maybe one day I will finally get one!


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

:sniper:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Very nice coyote. I'm not putting anyone down. It just gets kind of annoying to try to read through all the gramatical errors, the slang talk, and simple questions that are asked. I'm not saying you shouldn't be able to post. I respect you and all others like you. You're a fellow hunter. However, there is a youth forum available for you to post in. I know it may be hard to get your questions answered there, so you have a need to ask all the experienced hunters on here. It would just be nice for you to maybe think your questions through better and type in a legible manner.


----------



## cope (Feb 1, 2004)

Thats a very nice yote, kid. Sounds to me like some replys you got mean somebodys a little jealous. I,m 39 and just getting into yote hunting. I'm doing my own research and asking questions. Am I wrong? I thimk we're all a team!


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Varmi(n?)terkid, Lil-Lee, Browningboy is ANNOYING, h has been ANNOYING since he came here. He never said he was NEW to ND before which is why I think someone is playing games. The kid asks the dumbest things and acts well, search up his posts, the answer lies within....... Noone was jumpin' youngin's, I wouldn't let em, but browningboy is a space case.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

PS. Awesome shot on the 'yote with the .22!!!!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Nice Yote!
Austin, It is interesting to search through his posts! :eyeroll:


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

Austin Bachmeier, yes i have found that out myslef latly i guess i should have kept my mouth shut.


----------



## lil_lee_hunter_7mm (Jan 21, 2004)

that goes for me to austin!!!!


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

We're all here to LEARN about coyote hunting. We're supposed to be hunting the 'yotes, not the kids on here who are willing to learn. Just lay off of us who are new to the sport. How could you criticise the human nature of being curious. There is no such thing called a dumb question. If you don't like his questions, don't answer them,...or better yet, don't even read them. Besides, I sure hope it doesn't actually make you feel good to pick on someone who is probably not even half your age. Just lay off man, lay off...


----------

